# Good Classic Work with Marketing for the Modern Era



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

This Twin Cities woodworker knows his craft and something about cinematography too. This video and his site are worth checking out.

He makes the trolleys used in the film work and has videos of how he gets the shots. The has some good tutorials on finishing and other informative blogs too. He is generous in sharing the tricks of the trade.

http://www.designedandmade.com/2012/11/13/designed-brian-grabski-video/


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Man, you could spend a few hours looking at that website.

The hidden drawer that popped out of that dresser with a wooden lock was wild.

good music clips too.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

There sure is plenty to look at and learn from in there.

The hidden drawer and lock works are uber cool.

His current build is a killer hood for a custom kitchen. Fun watching.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Brought a smug smile to my face to see the 12" Dewalt miter box and stand with a Rigid vacuum - my set up.

"What? Work this nice and, and….NO FESTOOL miter box and matching vacuum? impossible!"..... Ha!

still checking out this site, good reference.


----------

